
Kingshard-A High-Performance Proxy for MySQL Powered by Golang - flike
Overview<p>kingshard is a high-performance proxy for MySQL powered by Go. Just like other mysql proxies, you can use it to split the read&#x2F;write sqls. Now it supports basic SQL statements (select, insert, update, replace, delete). The most important feature is the sharding function. Kingshard aims to simplify the sharding solution of MySQL.<p>Feature<p>splits reads and writes<p>sharding table across multiple nodes<p>client&#x27;s ip ACL control.<p>supports prepared statement: COM_STMT_PREPARE, COM_STMT_EXECUTE, etc.<p>MySQL HA<p>Install<p>1. Install Go<p>2. git clone https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;flike&#x2F;kingshard.git src&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;flike&#x2F;kingshard<p>3. cd src&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;flike&#x2F;kingshard<p>4. source .&#x2F;dev.sh<p>5. make<p>6. set the config file (etc&#x2F;multi.yaml)<p>7. run kingshard (.&#x2F;bin&#x2F;kingshard -config=etc&#x2F;multi.yaml)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;flike&#x2F;kingshard
======
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized, so you'd be better off posting this with a
URL, then adding your text as a first comment to the new thread.

